# cycle help for meet/front load deca



## psych (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok here's the point

Meet in December. Starting cycle soon and wrapping up conditioning phase of training. Been on a cruise for past 8 weeks of 50mg of test suspension a day with 1 cc of Sustanon every Friday.....(I have a TON of suspension that's why)

Heading back to bread and butter Test/Deca/Anadrol..maybe some Halo too.

750 mg a week of cyp then 1000mg a week 6 weeks out.

I want to run Deca again cause I'm tired of pinning all the fuckin time so NPP is out. SOOOO I want to front load my Deca. 
I plan on doin 600mgs a week. So to front load I would do 600mgs 2x a week for the first two weeks then? Cause that's what I normally do, but I'm hearing that I'm wrong. And if I am doing it wrong then I really really want to do it right!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 3, 2014)

Deryk had a good post about front loading in a thread. Look through his posts or pm him.


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 3, 2014)

I would do your 600mg deca as usual and add 100mg npp/day for 10 days


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 3, 2014)

http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=234446


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 3, 2014)

He has posted a lot about front loading if I do remember correctly


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 3, 2014)

In my experience,  test e or c works well,  but deca seems to kick in about the same time.   I bloat a bit faster, but strength still takes the same.


----------



## psych (Sep 3, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> He has posted a lot about front loading if I do remember correctly



I know thats why I brought it up. I didn't want to hijack a thread. So I was right in doing 600mgx2=1,200 a week for the first two weeks then run 600mg a week after. I just wanted someone to clarify.

Magnus I would do the NPP for 10 days but already had my order sent in. I'm trying one of the new sponsors.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yea I think derek7x said run 1½ times your dose the first 2-3 weeks while other said run it it only the first week. Maybe one of em will get in here and clarify it better. I always have ran a short ester on top of a long ester til the longer ester would kick in.  ie running test prop til test e would kick in but still running the e at the normal dose so for 14 days run both. I've also read places where people would run well over double their dose the first couple weeks as well.


----------



## zoey101fan (Sep 3, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Yea I think derek7x said run 1½ times your dose the first 2-3 weeks while other said run it it only the first week. Maybe one of em will get in here and clarify it better. I always have ran a short ester on top of a long ester til the longer ester would kick in.  ie running test prop til test e would kick in but still running the e at the normal dose so for 14 days run both. I've also read places where people would run well over double their dose the first couple weeks as well.




last time I saw derek7x he was natty for life.

now he is a steroid pro???? lol.  I don't think I would take his advice.

Personally, I don't like frontloading because I have found cycles to be much more effective if you taper up in dose as you go.  Just letting the deca build up is a great way to taper.  I'm not sure why this strategy works; but it seems like your body constantly tries to go catabolic and just needs a dose that is constantly increasing to keep it as anabolic as possible.  but don't quote me on that


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've written a lot about front loading- why aren't you fuckers asking me! Now I don't want to share! 


Okay don't twist my arm-

Actually with deca you'd want to do more like 3x for the first week then 2x for the second week

Week 1 - 1800mg
Week 2- 1200mg
Week 3 and on- 600mg


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 3, 2014)

zoey101fan said:


> last time I saw derek7x he was natty for life.
> 
> now he is a steroid pro???? lol.  I don't think I would take his advice.
> 
> Personally, I don't like frontloading because I have found cycles to be much more effective if you taper up in dose as you go.  Just letting the deca build up is a great way to taper.  I'm not sure why this strategy works; but it seems like your body constantly tries to go catabolic and just needs a dose that is constantly increasing to keep it as anabolic as possible.  but don't quote me on that


Well you see zoey I've read and seen Derek post some very intelligent posts and then I've seen you post this.....

http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=182102

Where you tell a skinny young newbie to take 1g of test a week. So


----------



## 77hulk (Sep 3, 2014)

wouldn't front loading deca give you deca dick if you don't have double the dose of test. myself have found it good to start at 400mgs a week for 2 weeks  then bump it up to 600mg for the rest of your cycle. I ran deca with test e and for 18 weeks. and pinned test p for the first 4 weeks. I gained 20lbs and kept 13lbs. with the right pct regiment. every persons body will react different to each drug. so play around with it and find what works for you


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 3, 2014)

77hulk said:


> wouldn't front loading deca give you deca dick if you don't have double the dose of test. myself have found it good to start at 400mgs a week for 2 weeks  then bump it up to 600mg for the rest of your cycle. I ran deca with test e and for 18 weeks. and pinned test p for the first 4 weeks. I gained 20lbs and kept 13lbs. with the right pct regiment. every persons body will react different to each drug. so play around with it and find what works for you



He's an experienced powerlifter and I'm sure he knows what else to run to battle the sides from deca


----------



## 77hulk (Sep 3, 2014)

that's good don't want nobody messing them selfs up


----------



## psych (Sep 3, 2014)

77hulk said:


> that's good don't want nobody messing them selfs up



Good lookin out chief! 

I've ran high deca before never had deca dick like a limp noodle, raging love bat yes.  Everyones different. To this day I think the prolactin boogeyman is mostly hype.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 3, 2014)

psych said:


> Good lookin out chief!
> 
> 
> 
> I've ran high deca before never had deca dick like a limp noodle, raging love bat yes.  Everyones different. To this day I think the prolactin boogeyman is mostly hype.




For me Deca does make it hard for me to finish, I get hard easily still but not as hard and have a hell of time cumming-

But that's without a AP- when I run Bromo I'm like A fucking flag pole


----------



## The Grim Repper (Sep 3, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> But that's without a AP- when I run Bromo I'm like A fucking flag pole



:sHa_thumb2:  LOL yep.


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 3, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> For me Deca does make it hard for me to finish, I get hard easily still but not as hard and have a hell of time cumming-
> 
> But that's without a AP- when I run Bromo I'm like A fucking flag pole



Exactly the same here.   My wife Hates deca!


----------



## psych (Sep 4, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I've written a lot about front loading- why aren't you fuckers asking me! Now I don't want to share!
> 
> 
> Okay don't twist my arm-
> ...


sweet


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 4, 2014)

Deca is very long ester, so that's why you'd do more than enanthate or cyp


----------



## Derek7X (Sep 4, 2014)

Be careful when frontloading, because some individuals develop an autoimmune reaction to having so many mg of the drug suddenly available in their system. It is not common, but there are people who frontload Test/Eq/Deca and will suddenly get very sick. When I say sick, I mean they are literally sneezing and have a runny nose, cough, etc. It can feel like a full blown cold, or it can feel like you have some full blown allergies that will absolutely cripple you.

Once again, this clearly does not happen very often. But if you are one of the unlucky individuals, you may really regret it. Do you have any experience with frontloading before? If you do and it was OK, then you are OK. Then again...the only way to even know if you may suffer from this, is if you actually do it one time and see the results. But just be prepared, because I have seen it happen to two different individuals and they were crippled for almost 2 weeks. They actually had to see their physician, and receive a load of allergy medications while being bedridden. You will go backwards instead of forwards if this happens. 

~

I think the best thing you can do if you plan to frontload nandrolone, is to do something similar to what enigmatic said. However, I would take it a step further, and also add the short ester compound for the first 3 weeks at a very moderate dosage. If you are planning to do 600mg of Deca a week, which is the common dose, and do not plan to run it for the customary 10-14 weeks, then I would actually do what Engimatic said verbatim. However -- if I were in your situation, I would simply also add 3x/week NPP @ 100mg per injection for the first 3 weeks.

Week1- 1800mg ND (600 M/W/F) + 300mg NPP (100 M/W/F)
Week2- 1200mg ND (400 M/W/F) + 300mg NPP (100 M/W/F)
Week3- 600mg   ND (200 M/W/F) + 300mg NPP (100 M/W/F)
Week4- 600mg ND ; whatever normal schedule you use.....

In essence, you will actually be getting 2100/1500/900 the first 3 weeks, but I think you will really notice it and be thankful you did it. Although just frontloading 3x then 2x the amount in the first 2 weeks will be good, I certainly think you would notice somewhat more of the "kick" by adding the 300NPP for the first 3 weeks. By week 4, it should really get going. 

Let us know how things work out for you.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 4, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Be careful when frontloading, because some individuals develop an autoimmune reaction to having so many mg of the drug suddenly available in their system. It is not common, but there are people who frontload Test/Eq/Deca and will suddenly get very sick. When I say sick, I mean they are literally sneezing and have a runny nose, cough, etc. It can feel like a full blown cold, or it can feel like you have some full blown allergies that will absolutely cripple you.
> 
> Once again, this clearly does not happen very often. But if you are one of the unlucky individuals, you may really regret it. Do you have any experience with frontloading before? If you do and it was OK, then you are OK. Then again...the only way to even know if you may suffer from this, is if you actually do it one time and see the results. But just be prepared, because I have seen it happen to two different individuals and they were crippled for almost 2 weeks. They actually had to see their physician, and receive a load of allergy medications while being bedridden. You will go backwards instead of forwards if this happens.
> 
> ...


I knew someone would have your answer psych.


----------



## Derek7X (Sep 4, 2014)

I am all natural, and I am a men's physique athlete. However, I do know what I'm talking about. So it was partially true.


----------



## psych (Sep 5, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> I am all natural, and I am a men's physique athlete. However, I do know what I'm talking about. So it was partially true.



Never doubted ya!
The first time I did alot of test I got sick. But ALOT OF OTHER FACTORS where involved. I do know what you're saying though, seen it. Test can crush WBC count when you're not use to it. Also ANYTHING put it in new to the body can have a reaction, like one time I was taking alot of test 500. Hurt so bad, benadryl helped alot. Mostly from BA.

I'm doin a log for this as I get ready for my meet in December. Will keep you guys posted. I know when Deca kicks in cause:
1. I go hypo alot
2. Hunger
3. When I can hit 315 for 15's on the bench raw it's on! Just need to watch diet so I can make 220's.


----------



## Derek7X (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah let us know when you really feel it kicking full blast. I have a feeling it will be somewhere between Week 3.5 to Week 5.


----------

